# برنامج لتحويل الصور الى ملفات اوتوكاد image2cad



## مهندس رواوص (18 فبراير 2009)

برنامح تحويل الصور jpg الى ملفات اوتوكاد
img2cad.rar​


----------



## ملهم الحجي (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا
صرلي فترة بدور عليه
وفقك الله و جزالك كل الخير


----------



## abdolkadr (18 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا لك*

جزاك الله خير هذه النسخة من البرنامج تجريبية
ثم هذا البرنامج غير دقيق في التحويل من صورة الى ملف اوتوكاد
شكرا لك

هذه الصورة قبل التحويل


----------



## abdolkadr (18 فبراير 2009)

*بعد التحويل*

هذه الصورة بعد التحويل الى اوتوكاد


----------



## محمدالشبروي (19 فبراير 2009)

طيب عايز برنامج يكون دقيق وشكرا لك اخي الكريم علي مجهودك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (28 فبراير 2009)

من اروع البرامج التى شاهدتها 

شكرا لك اخوووووي وما قصرت


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## abdoalminam (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا أخي على مجهوداتك


----------



## غريب الطباع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر وينك من زمان بدور على هيك برنامج....................


----------



## odwan (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود وألف شكر وتقبل تحياتي أخي الكريم وفقك الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## engmoho (6 نوفمبر 2009)

goood


----------



## م.عادل ابو البراء (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

​ *ممتاز*​


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتاز


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتاز


----------



## مصطفى احمد كيلانى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخوان الا عنده ليسب لتحويل النقط من الكاد الى الاكسل ممكن يرفعه


----------



## elnagar3m (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*هايل*

هايل ورائع جدا


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
و مشكووور
و الله يعطيك العافية

و دمتم.....


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

gooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل فية برنامج احدث من البرنامج اصدار احدث موجود معاك


----------



## Heidi (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## اجهر (24 نوفمبر 2009)

لك الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شبراوى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

لك اشكر والاحترام
بارك الله فيك


----------



## babankarey (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يارب


----------



## salahleica (21 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا
صرلي فترة بدور عليه
وفقك الله و جزالك كل الخير*​


----------



## narutokon (22 أبريل 2010)

serial matloub


----------



## hany_meselhey (22 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا*​


----------



## memo110 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودك , وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## ykingd (30 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الف خير اخى الكريم


----------



## م. عدنان فرج (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي على هالبرنامج الحلو


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (7 مايو 2010)

الف شكر اخي الكريم
لكن لي سؤال 
لو عندي صور مسحوبة اسكنر بتظهر علي انها pdf كيف يمكنني تحويلها الي صور و من ثم الي اتوكاد
بارك الله فيك
ارجو الرد سريعا مع الشكر


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (7 مايو 2010)

سؤال خاص 
البرنامج محتاج تفعيل 
ممكن تقولنا كيف نفعلة مطلوب رقم الريجستري
مع الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## الهندسي 80 (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...........


----------



## خميس الزاوى (16 مايو 2010)

مشكوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خميس الزاوى (16 مايو 2010)

مشكورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## وليد الزين (17 مايو 2010)

الله يجزااك خير ويرزقك ويوفقك ويبارك بيك مشكوووووور


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا البرنامج


----------



## nblcheikh (17 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا*​


----------



## AHMEDOO7 (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا مهندس رواوص


----------



## BEBO81 (1 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tommalieh (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## emademy69 (7 يونيو 2010)

*برنامج تحويل الصور الي اوتو كاد*

شكرا لك اخي العزيز علي البرنامج ومجهودك لكن يفضل برنامج اخر يكون ادق لان الصوره بعد التحويل بتفقد معالمها ولا يفد بالغرض المطلوب وشكرا


----------



## رماح بدر (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرحااااال (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohie sad (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك يااخى


----------



## احمد غازي السلمان (18 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيـــــــــرا*​


----------



## محمد عميرة (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ميمو الحريف (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور اخى الكريم عالبرنااااااامج الجااااااااامد دة


----------



## منعم على (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا*


----------



## المساااااح (19 أكتوبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جُزيت كل الخيـــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## sosohoho (30 أكتوبر 2010)

والله البرنامج روعههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tonybhnan (17 يناير 2011)

:79:برنامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــج جيد


----------



## ابوغدي (17 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على هالبرنامج الرائع


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا" على الموضوع نعم برامج جيد تحياتي لك واتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## محمود غندور (17 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا*​


----------



## رعد اسحق (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا والف شكر


----------



## falconsky2008 (18 يوليو 2011)

ألف شكر ربنا يجزيك كل الخير على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## اركان الشمري (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## الرسام الصغير (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج 
تم التحميل والتجربة مع تمنياتى بالمزيد


----------



## المهندسة اريييج (15 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed11s (26 أغسطس 2011)

;كل عام _وانتم بخير _


----------



## crazy_eng48 (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## fathy elmekawy (30 أكتوبر 2011)

هناك برنامج اخر هو scan 2 cad


----------



## randa_elteadwy (25 يونيو 2014)

غيرفعال


----------



## MeDoOo87 (29 يونيو 2014)

رائع
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## salah shaheen (7 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (11 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

